# I'm in my twenties and this site has been so useful



## ThotHunter (May 27, 2019)

Hi TAM. I have been monitoring this site for the best part of 6 months (maybe more) and I really appreciate this marriage forum. God bless the man that created it. Without it, I may have not been able to see the tell tale signs of the emotional affair that was brewing between my ex girlfriend and her best guy friend (not me). The situation drove me nuts for as long as I can remember but by the grace of our father in heaven and the wisdom on this site, I was able to effectively force her to be honest with herself about her feelings for this best guy friend of hers. Not too long afterwards, I left her and to this day do not regret doing so. I hope ill be able to contribute in a significant way on this site. God bless you all.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good to hear that, @ThotHunter.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Good job. The thing that kills so many people is that they are unable to confront what they will or will not accept in a relationship.

Understand your personal boundaries and never be scared to enforce them. That is good advice for both life and love.

Never self-compromise yourself under the false impression that there is no one else out there for you. Fear and doubt do not reconcile in to happy relationships.

Best Luck,

Mr. Married


----------

